# Rod building



## mclaughlin93 (Jul 2, 2010)

Can you have the top ring of a traditional surf fishing rod changed for a roller as like on a troller rod?


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm sure it could be done but the extra friction on the line passing through the roller would probably kill your distance when casting from the surf.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Roller Tip on a Casting Rod*



rocket said:


> I'm sure it could be done but the extra friction on the line passing through the roller would probably kill your distance when casting from the surf.


It is as you state!

I did this very mod and was very dissatisfied with the results. I put the regular tip back on and have done so since. C2


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

If you are worried about line wear, use Silicon Carbide tops . Just about the hardest strongest out there


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

the above post's just about sum it up. I cringe at the thought of a shock leader knot traveling at high speeds through a roller top. Roller guides are not the best choice for distance casting applications. That will also add allot of tip weight to the blank and may change its action.


----------

